# Opinions on Old Country Pits at Academy



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Been hem hawing on buying a stick burner, and the Old Country pits at Academy look decent for a lower end pit. Anyone have one they can share their opinion on? Torn between the Wrangler for $499 and the Pecos for $399. The Pecos has more cooking area, but the Wrangler is made of heavier gage steel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything less than 1/4" thick will rust out quickly and won't hold heat well. The thicker the pipe, the longer it will last and the better it will hold heat. By holding more heat, you will use less fuel (charcoal) and can help hold a more even temp. You will have a hard time finding a higher quality thick pipe smoker at most big box stores. Most of the thin walled pits are made of rolled sheet metal instead of real pipe. There is nothing wrong with the "lesser" pits as long as you don't expect more than they are capable of and know that their lifespan is quite limited from the start.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and input!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I would look here before I purchased that Academy 1

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=797937

John


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Like the Hook said,anything less than 1/4'' won't work in the cold months here in Del Norte Tejas without a dumptruck load of wood or charcoal.Might be ok if your so.of I-10.Thanksgiving and Christmas is when I enjoy smoking animals the most.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got a wrangler yesterday and burned it out and seasoned today , seems to be a few spots that leak a bit, not sure if its enough to worry about? did any of you with offsets seal leaks and if so what did you use? i was reading some gasket material not safe near food? i saw this today searching http://www.bbqgaskets.com/catalog_10.html ,, probably play with it a bit fisrt before i do my first smoke on it soon


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wound up getting the same pit, but I have only smoked on it once thus far. So far, I think it's a decent pit considering how inexpensive it was.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had one out on my patio for 2 years with minor care and it's been a pretty decent pit for the cost. The only part that is rusted is the fire box on the outside from heat.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Even the rolled sheet metal pits will provide good service for a good long time if properly cared for. The main thing is to wash out the ash from the pit after every use. It will cause the rusting to happen much faster and worse. They won't last as long as a 1/4" pipe pit for sure, but are great for the money.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Ive got one and it does a good job. It burns through wood pretty quickly, but thats expected with the smaller wall thickness. Took me awhile to figure out what methods work best for me, but I can hold any temp relatively easy as long as I've got enough fuel for the fire.

I love it and keep it covered when it isnt in use. I use the grate over the firebox a lot as well.


----------

